# What kind of front coil springs will give front of my 69 gp at least 3 to 4 inches of



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)

Are there any front coil springs that are interchangeable to my 69 grand prix , it has the 400 engine in it, that will give me at least 3 to 4 inch lift without adding coil spacers? I was thinking b body springs but dont want to get wrong ones then it dont do what i am looking for ..anybody else ever do this? My rear dont sag so just want the front to have that stance


----------

